
Pooper: Your dog's poop in someone else's hands - jswny
http://pooperapp.com/
======
IanDrake
Is there a discount if someone steps on the poop before the scooper gets
there?

------
edward
Please tell me this is satire.

------
tjr
Is there a way to find out of there are any "scoopers" in your area before
subscribing?

